# Shane Larkin Returns



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Dallas rookie PG Shane Larkin made his NBA debut late in the first quarter, four months after breaking his right ankle in the final practice before summer league. He immediately had a steal, and his first assist was on a bucket by Nowitzki. He finished three points, three assists and three steals. ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ellis-leads-way-2nd-half-041602676--nba.html

3pts 3asts 3stls in 8 minutes of play in Monday night's win over the 76ers.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Welcome to the league young fella.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Can't wait to sew him play more, I think he'll be a good one. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

hobojoe said:


> Can't wait to sew him play more, I think he'll be a good one.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He won't be


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm curious to see what he can do. None of the guards Dallas currently has in it's rotation is any good at staying in front of their man, so I wonder if Larkin (or Harris when he returns) could help stay with some of the quicker guards, as neither Calderon or Ellis does much for Dallas there.


----------

